# has anyone tried this?



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

is it a scam or does it really work?

http://derealizationhelp.com/shop/cart. ... detail&p=2


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I did some testing when I bought this and there is actually crack in it, that's why people get relief. Just kidding, I've never even heard of it. Many people have found benefits in a healthy lifestyle and vitamins/nutrition are part of a healthy lifestyle so I wouldn't think it could hurt but if you're looking for a magic cure I doubt it will all be in formula #7. (side thought: did formula # 1,2,3,4,5 and 6 not work?)


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

There is no evidence that nutritional supplements can provide relief from depersonalization or derealization. I would recommend against purchasing this supplement, as it is unlikely to do anything but increase the value of your urine.You don't need to take vitamin or food supplements unless you have a severe deficiency - for instance you're a pirate from the 1300s and have been at sea for many months, and you've noticed that your teeth are falling out... then you probably could benefit from a bottle of Vitamin C.

All jokes aside, it is very easy to achieve proper nutrition through a balanced diet. Despite claims about the necessity and value of vitamins, scientific studies have never substantiated those claims. Spend your money on good food (ie not just microwaveable dinners or take-out) and you'll be fine.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Absentis said:


> for instance you're a pirate from the 1300s and have been at sea for many months, and you've noticed that your teeth are falling out... then you probably could benefit from a bottle of Vitamin C.


you can benefit immensely from vitamin c if you have a weakened immune system. i recommend vitamin c for those who stress a lot.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I took all kinds of vitamins in the beginning, but as I wasn't improving at all, I stopped. Now a month later, I'm better, and I'm pretty sure it's not because of anything I ate or didn't eat. It's all in the balance, you have to use your common sense.
Like the Linden Method tells you to stop drinking black tea and all kinds of things, and I started drinking camomile tea without sugar.. Tasted like dried flowers and twigs boiled in water (which isn't so strange come to think of it). 
I relax when I have my daily cup of sugary black tea, and I don't believe in depriving yourself of everything you enjoy.
So that was kind of beside the point, but vitamins.. Yeah. You might benefit some, but make sure you know what you are taking, and don't take the mixed stuff, some of it contains medication and can be very bad for you.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

i know someone who greatly improved through a strict vitamin regimen. i have yet to try any though. i know its not a vitamin, but i hear great things about omega-3.there was a time where my dp/dr was going away and that was the only time in my life where i was consuming fish. right now im hesitant to eat fish because all of the contaminants in them and because i dry heave just thinking about their rancid taste, so im thinking about buying those omega-3 pills, not only because some are flavored, but becasue they are free of mercury, heavy metals and all that good stuff. any suggestions brand wise? is there a certain brand i should look for?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

simplynothing said:


> you can benefit immensely from vitamin c if you have a weakened immune system. i recommend vitamin c for those who stress a lot.


I've heard this claim before, but I've never had anyone back it up with empirical evidence. Until then, I won't be taking any vitamins, and will continue to advise people not to do so either and save their money.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I read somewhere omega-3 was was good if you suffered from depression. Supposedly eating so much fish and seal (yum), is what keeps eskimos (that probably isn't the correct word) from getting depressed from lack of sunlight.

Anyhow.. A capsule of cod-oil isn't enough to cure mental suffering according to the scientists, but it's good for other things in your body anyway, so why not.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Absentis said:


> simplynothing said:
> 
> 
> > you can benefit immensely from vitamin c if you have a weakened immune system. i recommend vitamin c for those who stress a lot.
> ...


I agree, you should save your money and get your vitamins from food, but there is no denying the effectiveness of vitamin c on ones immune system. Theres been many study's,my friend.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

simplynothing said:


> Absentis said:
> 
> 
> > simplynothing said:
> ...


Excellent! You should have no problem giving me the citations for these studies. To look them up, I'll simply need the article's name and author(s), year of publication, and the journal in which each study was published. This isn't a problem, is it?


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

Not a problem for me. Go to Google and type in *Vitamin C - Linus Pauling Institute at Oregon State University*


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

skynet74 said:


> Not a problem for me. Go to Google and type in *Vitamin C - Linus Pauling Institute at Oregon State University*


 I'm familiar with Linus Pauling. He was one of the pioneers in Vitamin C research.he also has 2 books about this called: *Vitamin C, the common cold and flu* and* Vitamin C and the common cold*


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

So... an appeal to authority? Pauling was an amazing scientist, and due to his accomplishments many people are hesitant to criticize his interest in Vitamin C. Yes, people do research on it, but none of you have provided any proper studies that provide evidence for its efficacy.

But back to the topic of this thread, I'll reiterate my position that there is no evidence for the efficacy of vitamins or supplements in the treatment of depersonalization or derealization. Please don't mislead anyone with false hope, or cause them to waste their money, by encouraging them to purchase pills or herbs to treat DP or DR.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess it really depends on the person, for me i would say SCAMOLA, but i mean, anything can help any one, thats why they do placebo drug trials, if you think it can work and aren't on any medicines, give it a whirl!


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Absentis said:


> So... an appeal to authority? Pauling was an amazing scientist, and due to his accomplishments many people are hesitant to criticize his interest in Vitamin C. Yes, people do research on it, but none of you have provided any proper studies that provide evidence for its efficacy.
> 
> But back to the topic of this thread, I'll reiterate my position that there is no evidence for the efficacy of vitamins or supplements in the treatment of depersonalization or derealization. Please don't mislead anyone with false hope, or cause them to waste their money, by encouraging them to purchase pills or herbs to treat DP or DR.


Your claims about Vitamin C are outlandish and absurd to say the least. I really don't want to be bothered with this thread anymore. Heres something i found after about 30 seconds on google:http://www.naturalnews.com/007434.html


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

simplynothing said:


> Your claims about Vitamin C are outlandish and absurd to say the least.


*My* claims? You're the one who claimed there were plenty of studies on the efficacy of vitamins, so the burden of proof rests upon your shoulders, and I refuse to allow you to misinform and mislead people by giving them false hope. i'll repeat this again so the record is clear: There is no evidence that vitamins or supplements will treat depersonalization or derealization.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

There is some evidence suggesting vitamin E reduces the mortality of bladder cancer... Sort of off topic, I know. Thing is, I thought I heard some place vitamin C *increased* the risk of it, then I found out now someone thought it _lowered_ the risk of getting bladder cancer... but it doesn't. Look : http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/conte ... 56/11/1002

Why do I say this? To point out that vitamins DO have an impact on your health, for better or worse. 
I myself started taking a multi-vitamin complex some years ago and I had so much energy, I've never felt anything like it. Then it faded after a while, but it convinced me you can lack something even with an o.k diet.

No hurt in trying minerals and vitamins for a while. Write down what you take + your symptoms and change every three weeks, maybe you see a pattern or something. At least you'll get some distraction.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Absentis said:


> simplynothing said:
> 
> 
> > Your claims about Vitamin C are outlandish and absurd to say the least.
> ...


Are you delusional? I have never claimed a supplement would be beneficial to DP/DR. Don't put words in my mouth!! Re-read my post. I said Vitamin C is an immune booster-that's all. I would never tell someone to go buy in a pill what can be attained through a healthy diet!


----------

